

Voice to Voice translation in the browser using the Chrome Web Speech API - bcjordan
http://www.moreawesomeweb.com/demos/speech_translate.html

======
atldev
First couple of tests from English to Spanish worked great. My first thought:
the Babelfish from Hitchhiker's Guide is probably only a few years away. Pair
this with WordLens on a mobile device and we start breaking down barriers.

------
IanCal
Very nice!

Maybe this is due to my settings but every time I click "listen" I need to
allow access to my microphone (chrome). This may be related to it being from
HTTP rather than HTTPS. Minor bug, really nice demo :)

------
elicash
This voice-to-voice works great.

Is there any particular breakthrough that'd need to happen to make automated
translations better? Or is that a problem with no near-perfect solution in
mind?

------
agildehaus
Is there any way to prevent it from hearing its own translations and trying to
retranslate them? I got in a loop a few times.

